# Loyola Marymount



## Maijodojo (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am a Junior in undergrad right now, and hope to go to Film School in a few years. I am currently trying to compile a list of all the schools I want to apply to (currently the list is UT-Austin, USC, UCLA, Chapman) and am interested in Loyola Marymount. I have seen it on top 10 lists before, but I rarely see it mentioned on this site. 

So really, I would like any information you can give me about it. Is it a good program? Would there be any justification for going there instead of say USC or UT-Austin, or is it basically just a "backup" school?

I would especially like to here from people who are current students, went there in the past, have visited there, etc. Also, if you were accepted there and did not go, what made you not go?

Really any information would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 8, 2009)

for whatever reason, LMU doesn't turn up a lot on these boards. not sure why. i asked the same questions you did, and never really got any responses.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 8, 2009)

Great (new) school, coming up and rising above many of the others (especially the ones outside of CA).  It's a beautiful campus, great resources (technically, their equipment is fabulous) and the professors are all also working in their respective fields (unlike many other film schools who's teachers are 'retired' from any industry work).  

I visited and loved it.  It's one of my top three picks now.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the response Neville 

It's great to hear a positive opinion of it. The more I research LMU the more I like it. The campus looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 8, 2009)

> It's great to hear a positive opinion of it. The more I research LMU the more I like it. The campus looks absolutely gorgeous.



the campus is SPECTACULAR.


----------



## skipper (Apr 8, 2009)

All I know is that Colin Hanks went there. Transferred from Chapman actually...


----------



## solojones (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't personally been there, but I've heard good things. My brother was admitted there and to Chapman and went to the latter because he liked it more personally. But LMU definitely has a growing program.


----------



## Kalie14 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was accepted to LMU's Producing Program in March and visited it later that month.  Like everyone has said, the campus was AMAZING.  I liked the small school feel and everyone there was extremely friendly.  Still being in LA is nice (compared to Chapman) and I actually preferred LMU's location to UCLA's because it was much less overwhelming.  I still haven't decided whether or not I'll be attending since I'm on the east coast and might stay on this side and go to Columbia, but I would be thrilled to go to LMU!


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 9, 2009)

How is the area around LMU? Did it seem to be a nice part of town, or more on the sketchy side? (sorry, I've never been to L.A. so my knowledge of the neighborhoods is pretty bad).

Also did you get to take a tour of the facilities there? How are they?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, guys, I met an LMU grad today.  She had nothing but great things to say about her experience there...though she, as an editor, felt that they misdirected the students by telling them they didn't need to learn Avid...LMU is exclusively FCP, I guess?

Anyway, she said she'd been turned down on jobs because of it.

My advice to you guys, whether you want to be editors or not....LEARN AVID ON YOUR OWN.  IT IS THE INDUSTRY STANDARD.

It won't hurt you to know FCP, but it will hurt you not to know Avid.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm...well that seems kind of silly of them to not teach the industry standard. Hopefully they will change that because editing is still a possible path for me (though directing and cinematography are ahead of it for now)


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 10, 2009)

It was her ONLY complaint, though.  You can self-teach, just make sure you do.

She LOVED the program and the school.


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 14, 2009)

So now that everyone seems to have made their decisions (or at least close to it), is anyone from here going to LMU?


----------



## skipper (Apr 14, 2009)

Hard to say...I still haven't heard a decision from them! Has anyone heard from LMU screenwriting yet?


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope, Skipper.  The school said they would not mail out decision letters for MFA in Screenwriting applicants until April 17th or after.   If that helps any.  Let me know if you hear from them.  I'll let you know too.


----------



## skipper (Apr 15, 2009)

I e-mailed someone at LMU this morning and he got back to me with good news and bad news. Good news: decisions have been made! Bad news: the results of the decisions are with someone who's on vacation until Monday.

He said he'd let me know on Monday...so I don't know if that means a personal e-mail or that letters will be mailed on Monday or what, but it looks like next week is definitely the week!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Nev, I'm praying for you!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 17, 2009)

skipper, that's good news if you think you're getting into LMU.  but i think a rejection will be coming my way, for sure.  we'll see though.  maybe not.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if we can just call and get the decision? lol


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen people on here post that they did that for other schools, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Nervousaurus Rex (Apr 21, 2009)

I got a call from LMU today saying I got accepted (for screenwriting) and that my material was on its way over to me.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Apr 21, 2009)

I got a call from LMU today as well, and was notified of my acceptance. I've already accepted over at USC though...


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!

So Nervousaurus Rex, are you going to LMU?


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in @ LMU as well. But I'll be going to Texas.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ouch. So I guess if I didn't get a call yesterday then I didn't get in.


----------



## skipper (Apr 22, 2009)

Right there with you, Neville...


----------



## Nervousaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I'm going...probably...if I can somehow figure out how to dump my apartment on someone.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well if enough people are already going some place else to grad school, maybe you and me Skipper are on the waitlist.  So we'll not hear anything for another week or two.  Hmmmmm....let's see...let's hope.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Nervousaruaus Rex....have you visited LMU before?


----------



## skipper (Apr 29, 2009)

I got a letter from LMU yesterday, I'm on the waitlist. More waiting...just what I wanted...


----------



## Lvn (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys, didn't want to post another thread so I'll just ask my question here,

Is LM as... umm... " Christian " as it advertises? I mean, how exactly does the religious component work into the university itself? 

Thanks.


----------



## skipper (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm currently at LMU in the grad screenwriting program. It is a Jesuit school, but the religious aspect is not overwhelming at all. Nothing religious is forced on you nor have I had anyone question me or judge me when I tell them that I'm not very religious. It hasn't actually even come up since my roommates and I sat around talking when we first met. 

The religious component "works into the university" in a more personal way I think - they hold mass a few nights a week I think, which means that people are obviously going, but it's their choice, not a mandatory thing. There are campus priests (I guess that's what they're called? I'm not Catholic, I don't know these things) who seem to just be a welcome part of the community, but again in a totally non-invasive way.

Do they advertise the Christian thing a lot? I don't remember feeling that they were emphasizing that they're Christian school as much as Pepperdine, for example. 

Hope I answered your question...


----------



## dabbu (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys thanks in advance for all the information. I am interested in applying for LMU, but my first criterion of elimination is does it require a GRE ..? i ditn take one.. not bent on taking one too. Please advice.


----------



## janni06 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey skipper,
I just got accepted into LMU screenwriting for the mfa and I'm trying to decide where to go (I also applied and was accepted into a creative writing mfa program). Why did you go to LMU? What are the pros and the cons? Also, what do you think are the pros and cons of going for a screenwriting mfa in general?


----------



## freestyle19 (May 1, 2010)

Hey Nervousaruaus Rex!!!! I'm going to LMU in screenwriting too! I'm sooo pumped! There program is amazing!!!


----------



## freestyle19 (May 1, 2010)

The neighborhood is super nice! Secluded from the craziness of LA and a very low crime rate. LMU just feels safe and like everyones saying, the campus and the surroundings are stunningly beautiful!!!


> Originally posted by Maijodojo:
> How is the area around LMU? Did it seem to be a nice part of town, or more on the sketchy side? (sorry, I've never been to L.A. so my knowledge of the neighborhoods is pretty bad).
> 
> Also did you get to take a tour of the facilities there? How are they?


----------



## Awake&Dreaming (May 14, 2010)

Congrats! 

Were you guys required to write the GRE test?


----------



## 4ms4 (May 15, 2010)

Yes on the GRE. I heard somewhere that the Analytical Writing score is mucho importante to the LMU admissions committee in regards to the Screenwriting program and the Writing & Producing for TV program.  That score comes from your response to analyzing two different arguments and writing in essay format. I got a 5 out of 6. I did 82% on the verbal with a 580 and got a 570 on Math (not so great, but again.. I think they were looking at my verbal scores more).


----------

